# my setup is 61.5, 72.7 , 110 and 119



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Dish has been sending me letters, emails and now they set up a tech call because 61.5 HD programming is all moving to 129? Say what? I thought all this crap was going to 72.7? I can't get that P.O.S 129 satellite b/c of trees. What the hell is going on??? This is what I was told via a tech chat on the website.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

They probably don't realize that you have 72.7 as well, chances are it's not listed as an orbital location you have on your account. You won't be missing any channels for the foreseeable future. Just curious though, where are your locals from? It may make more sense (and easier to deal with CSR's in the future) if you move to a full EA setup and wing in just 110 or 119 if you need one for locals.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

They will want to set you up with one dish for 61.5, 72.7 and 77. You will no longer need 110 and 119.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

ehren said:


> Dish has been sending me letters, emails and now they set up a tech call because 61.5 HD programming is all moving to 129? Say what? I thought all this crap was going to 72.7? I can't get that P.O.S 129 satellite b/c of trees. What the hell is going on??? This is what I was told via a tech chat on the website.


Hi, if you have a No Line Of Site to the 129 satellite, then you may have the installation you need. If you could please PM me your account # or phone# I can verify your account and programming to make sure that you will not be losing your HD programming in the future. Thank you!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It's your fault Dish is calling you. 

Ok, not really, but because you have a mixed ARC set-up Dish does not recognize that, so it shows to them as you having the Western arc, but only 110/119, so they think you are missing programming from 129.
For now, the set-up you have will work. For now, because Dish has not been putting any programming on 77 that most people would get, other than some locals.


----------

